# 12-volt Outlet In Tv Shelf Area



## jlukens (Oct 3, 2006)

I find it hard to believe that Gilligan doesn't put a 12-volt outlet in the TV shelf area along with the 110-volt AC plug and CATV plug.

My 15" LCD TV has a DC plug and I found an adapter that works. I just ordered a Coby 12-volt DVD player as well. So since we do a lot of dry camping, I wanted a complete 12-volt solution for kiddies watching movies. The deep cycle battery-to-AC inverter solution looks good but I don't want to deal with an extra battery, inverter noise and the cords.

My impression is that a direct 12-volt draw off my two group 24 deep cycle batteries would be more efficient than the inverter route.

How difficult is it to tap into the Jensen CD player hookups to create a 12-volt socket/plug in the TV shelf area? I'm fairly handy and have an 06 23RS.

Thanks,


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

SconnieJonny said:


> How difficult is it to tap into the Jensen CD player hookups to create a 12-volt socket/plug in the TV shelf area? I'm fairly handy and have an 06 23RS.


Very simple. It's just two wires. The difficulty will only be in figuring out where and how to mounting the socket.

I guess you could potentially run into a problem with blowing fuses if you ran the TV and CD player at the same time.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

<scratches head>

My 21RS has a 12V outlet (more like in let) plug in the TV opening next to the AC plugs and the Power Antennae button.


----------



## jlukens (Oct 3, 2006)

Mine has that same 12-volt outlet in the front of the trailer next to the queen bed in the 23rs, next to the antenna booster as well -- too far away from the dinette area to be running extension cords.

I found a nice, mountable 2-socket 12-volt piece at the local Farm & Fleet with about 24" of lead wire with an in-line fuse. I'll take some wire jumper snaps with me this weekend and see if I can piggyback some Jensen wires. Do you think the radio, a DVD player and 15" LCD TV would be too much for that fuse? I'm guessing it's a 15AMP. Suppose one could put a 20AMP in there if need be.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Our 23RS has a 12V outlet at the TV shelf.









Bob


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

HMmmm....

My 21RS also has a 12V outlet above the TV shelf. Right next to the antennae boost.

Maybe Gilligan forgot to give you one?


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

SconnieJonny said:


> I find it hard to believe that Gilligan doesn't put a 12-volt outlet in the TV shelf area along with the 110-volt AC plug and CATV plug.
> 
> My 15" LCD TV has a DC plug and I found an adapter that works. I just ordered a Coby 12-volt DVD player as well. So since we do a lot of dry camping, I wanted a complete 12-volt solution for kiddies watching movies. The deep cycle battery-to-AC inverter solution looks good but I don't want to deal with an extra battery, inverter noise and the cords.
> 
> ...


Anytime you can run directly off the battery it will be more efficient than using a inverter. It would not be hard to tap into the CD player power but the wire might not be large enough to handle what you might want to plug into socket. I would not use anything smaller that 12 ga wire to a 12v socket.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

There is no 12 V socket in the entertainment centre in my 31fqbhs either..just in the bedroom.







My DH tapped directly into the 12V power to the CD/DVD/ stereo so that we can actually watch the DVD's instead of just listen to them and it seems to work great.


----------



## FZ1dave (Jul 10, 2007)

Our 23krs has one too, right next to the booster button.


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

3LEES said:


> HMmmm....
> 
> My 21RS also has a 12V outlet above the TV shelf. Right next to the antennae boost.
> 
> Maybe Gilligan forgot to give you one?


I just went out, attached the battery to the OB, checked the lights to ensure that there was power. I then plugged a kettle into the outlet where the TV goes next to the antenna boost, and nothing. No power there or at any other outlet anywhere. I checked the GFI and it was reset. All my outlets were dead. Is mine weird as well? Is there something I am missing?


----------



## FZ1dave (Jul 10, 2007)

shaela21 said:


> Is there something I am missing?


The breakers?


----------



## Kamm (Apr 27, 2007)

I am pretty sure that I have 2 in my 26RS. One above the wardrobe/tv shelf and one in the tv shelf above the dinette.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Im embarrassed to admit that i did not reailze what that socket was for located at the bedroom TV shelf of our 32BHDS.
Thanks for learning me and good luck with the mod.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

shaela21 said:


> HMmmm....
> 
> My 21RS also has a 12V outlet above the TV shelf. Right next to the antennae boost.
> 
> Maybe Gilligan forgot to give you one?


I just went out, attached the battery to the OB, checked the lights to ensure that there was power. I then plugged a kettle into the outlet where the TV goes next to the antenna boost, and nothing. No power there or at any other outlet anywhere. I checked the GFI and it was reset. All my outlets were dead. Is mine weird as well? Is there something I am missing?
[/quote] Your outlets do not work off the battery only on shore power (they are referring to the 12v socket). James


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

I have a 12V socket for a Television in the main area. There is an additional TV shelf by the Bed with only a 115V outlet and a antenna connection.


----------



## jlukens (Oct 3, 2006)

Hmmm... Gilligan must have been very 12-volt selective when he built the trailers from 2005 to 2007.

Interesting.


----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

SconnieJonny said:


> Hmmm... Gilligan must have been very 12-volt selective when he built the trailers from 2005 to 2007.
> 
> Interesting.


We use a very complex, and sophisticated algorithm for determining the order that the light switches are wired, the placement of black/gray tank handle labels, and whether a 12V socket is installed at the TV shelf.
It usually involves throwing darts.
If the darts are down for maintenance, we use dice.

We are looking at an upgrade to one of those lottery machines. You know. The ones with the numbered balls.

Gilligan


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

GarethsDad said:


> HMmmm....
> 
> My 21RS also has a 12V outlet above the TV shelf. Right next to the antennae boost.
> 
> Maybe Gilligan forgot to give you one?


I just went out, attached the battery to the OB, checked the lights to ensure that there was power. I then plugged a kettle into the outlet where the TV goes next to the antenna boost, and nothing. No power there or at any other outlet anywhere. I checked the GFI and it was reset. All my outlets were dead. Is mine weird as well? Is there something I am missing?
[/quote] Your outlets do not work off the battery only on shore power (they are referring to the 12v socket). James
[/quote]

Thanks. The light just came on as soon as I read this







. I had never really paid much attention to the 12V plug. So, my understanding of it (and I could be wrong again on this), I can plug in an inverter into that plug, just like the small one I use in the truck plugging into the cigarette lighter and have a plug in. Is this correct? I will have to investigate this further. Thanks.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I believe that is correct, or you could just plug in a device with a 12v outlet. i could be wrong.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

shaela21 said:


> HMmmm....
> 
> My 21RS also has a 12V outlet above the TV shelf. Right next to the antennae boost.
> 
> Maybe Gilligan forgot to give you one?


I just went out, attached the battery to the OB, checked the lights to ensure that there was power. I then plugged a kettle into the outlet where the TV goes next to the antenna boost, and nothing. No power there or at any other outlet anywhere. I checked the GFI and it was reset. All my outlets were dead. Is mine weird as well? Is there something I am missing?
[/quote] Your outlets do not work off the battery only on shore power (they are referring to the 12v socket). James
[/quote]

Thanks. The light just came on as soon as I read this







. I had never really paid much attention to the 12V plug. So, my understanding of it (and I could be wrong again on this), I can plug in an inverter into that plug, just like the small one I use in the truck plugging into the cigarette lighter and have a plug in. Is this correct? I will have to investigate this further. Thanks.
[/quote]

Yes.........plug the 12V invertor into the 12V receptacle of the OB and then plug your 2 or 3 prong electronics into the invertor and you should be good to go. That's how ours works.

I have a 12V 9" TV/VHS player that we use when we don't want to or can't run the Kipor generator while boondocking. I also have a 15" LCD TV/DVD player that we use with the 12V invertor when I know I can use my generator at any hour.


----------

